# Anything Goes cunt of the week



## theCaptn' (Sep 7, 2011)

... Goes to Admiral Richard for impersonating DarkGearedGod.

Both are small, palid & feeble 

Any other nominees?


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 7, 2011)

Bhudda, for being such a blubbed know-it-all. Fuck that yellow slant.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 7, 2011)

I say Noheawoman cause he claims hes ripping arseholes in anything goes and saving lives everywhere else. And from where I'm sitting his arse is getting gaped more than anyone else's.


----------



## CG (Sep 7, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> ... Goes to Admiral Richard for impersonating DarkGearedGod.
> 
> Both are small, palid & feeble
> 
> Any other nominees?



Thought dgg was messican 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## DecaConstruction (Sep 7, 2011)

*My vote goes to ------->*


----------



## BillHicksFan (Sep 7, 2011)

Just because he exists with me simultaneously.







A close second but the lesser of the two evils...


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> I say Noheawoman cause he claims hes ripping arseholes in anything goes and saving lives everywhere else. And from where I'm sitting his arse is getting gaped more than anyone else's.



I agree, he's a Jew and troll


----------



## SilentBob187 (Sep 7, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> A close second but the lesser of the two evils...



It must be ronery as number 2, since everyone's focus is on number 1.






YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 7, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> I agree, he's a Jew and troll



Jewness has been confirmed via member voting. Rumor has it a house full of stolen cats as well 

Quite the cunt


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 8, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> I say Noheawoman cause he claims hes ripping arseholes in anything goes and saving lives everywhere else. And from where I'm sitting his arse is getting gaped more than anyone else's.



Reddog is the kind of pet some palid Jew would own


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 8, 2011)

I vote for the lieing turd nohefistin, for attempting to impersonate being jacked. And repeatedly ranting about anus ripping. He's boring and old and should be executed by lethal amounts of biogen gear


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 8, 2011)

I hate you d- latsky but I have to agree with you


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 8, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> I hate you d- latsky but I have to agree with you


Hates a strong word and you are a weak person


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## oufinny (Sep 8, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> It must be ronery as number 2, since everyone's focus is on number 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah such a classic!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 23, 2011)

Good morning Jews, so who's the cunt this week?


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Sep 23, 2011)

who's that fucking not big jew?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 23, 2011)

Im saying the noob redneck.


----------



## Hench (Sep 23, 2011)

I give you, Peyot. One of the dumbests cunts I have come across in a long time. 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/142710-opinion-peptide-dose-measurement.html


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Sep 23, 2011)

^ yeah that is the winner. What a dumb fucking cunt...


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 23, 2011)

Good work hench

... What a cunt


----------



## cschaaf (Sep 23, 2011)

how did i miss that thread haha, purely epic, especially when the mod gave him reps, that had me rolling!


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 24, 2011)

Nohweliian is cunt of the week, bit guess what? cunts are usefull, for throwing rocks at……
i owned that fucka, he will never post in here again……..


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Sep 24, 2011)

ORAW for cunt of the week.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 26, 2011)

Hench said:


> I give you, Peyot. One of the dumbests cunts I have come across in a long time.
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/142710-opinion-peptide-dose-measurement.html




Thecaptn' needs to unlock that thread.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hench said:


> I give you, Peyot. One of the dumbests cunts I have come across in a long time.
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/142710-opinion-peptide-dose-measurement.html


 

HAHAHA i negged him in that thread and he went and found one of my posts in another thread just to negg me and say this 



			
				Peyot said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received 0 reputation points from Peyot.
> Reputation was given .
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 27, 2011)

That bitch on heat ORAW is cunt of this week. 

We all have his address, let's go and rape his arse and force-feed our shit-covered cocks in and around his pretty little mouth.

Reddog, you have permission to shave his pubes


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 21, 2011)

Who's cunt of this week, fellas?

What about that tedious lard-farming fem  KILLEROFSAINTS?


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 21, 2011)

The Queen is in our country at the moment. That reptilian shape-shifting whore only came here for the hot weather. For that, she gets my vote.

The media is bitching about somebody not giving her a curtsey. I'd be more inclined to head-but her and really give the media something to bitch about.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 21, 2011)

Lol Prince Phillip is a legendary whore monger. Loves them jungle bitches from Africa I hear


----------



## cube789 (Sep 21, 2012)

Great thread !


----------

